# Nissan 350Z by RS-R



## NNA (Aug 22, 2003)

What do ya'll think about this 350Z? For those who don't know; it was featured in Import Tuner.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Looks pretty DOPE! I think, I heard it made 277 rwhp? I forget where I heard that, maybe at the Drift event? Orido is the MAN!!


----------



## NNA (Aug 22, 2003)

Yeah it's an awesome car, no doubt.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Not as powerful as the TT Greddy Z, though... 

Hey, NNA, any word on the Nismo turbo kit?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

niky said:


> *Not as powerful as the TT Greddy Z, though...
> 
> Hey, NNA, any word on the Nismo turbo kit? *


Of coures a pair of TD05's would do that.


----------



## NNA (Aug 22, 2003)

niky said:


> *Not as powerful as the TT Greddy Z, though...
> 
> Hey, NNA, any word on the Nismo turbo kit? *


I haven't checked on it. LOL


----------



## NNA (Aug 22, 2003)

Here's a killer wallpaper of the GReddy 350Z w/ the Aero Kit I thought I would post:










_Image courtesy of Drifting.com_


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

Gotta Love the new Z! til they release the R35, i'm sticking with this! LOL! Sweet Wallpaper NNA!


----------

